# Fiat ducato 1990 12v/240v set up/probs Help!



## mhanger33 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi there
Well just bought an old (but very lovely fiat ducato autosleeper),4 berth & 1990.
Our problem is, not sure about the 12v/240v thing! Basically drove to destination,set up ect plugged in elec hook up (all good) ran 12v zig for pump,lights but this only lasted a hour or two then went flat!!Battery is a new one & has been checked so just want to know how it is all suppose to work & are we doing something wrong??

Regards

kev


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Kev.

There's a simple expalnation - just a few more facts needed to aid the experts to come up with a solution:

What model Autosleeper? 

Do you know if it has a battery charger fitted?


----------



## mhanger33 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi sorry lol
Yes it's a fiat ducato 2.5 diesel (Harmonie) & not sure if it has a battery charger in the van (do they come as factory fitted)?

Cheers

kev


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

hehe my parents found out to their surprise that on their 2000 Challenger there wasn't a battery charger, they aren't factory fitted  on theirs.


----------



## mhanger33 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok thanks
But just need to know if there is a "switch or should it recognise the 240v", & take over from the leisure battery when i put it on the elec hook up??

p.s The inside cab lights,pump & *Fridge* will not work unless i have the 12v switch on the ZIG panel on but would like to run ALL from hook up if possible!

*Fridge will run on hook up but still need to know incase i cant have hook up.

regards

kev


----------

